# Como conectar un CMOS



## guerrillerogt (Mar 25, 2011)

Saludos.

Recientemente estaba intentando simular un circuito en Multisim, utilizando algunos circuitos CMOS(Ej. 4069 inverter).

Todo va bien cuando utilizo las fuentes de poder Vdd(CMOS Supply) y Ground, pero cuando probé con una bateria (DC Power) no funcionaban las compuertas.

Cual es la diferencia en usar la Vdd y una bateria( ¿Por qué no puedo usar una bateria en el simulador?)

El circuito que estaba armando lo voy a hacer en una placa y no quiero armarlo para que luego no me funcione.

Pdtraten de hacer un how to para tontos porque talvez solo asi le entiendo. (si soy nuevo en esto de la electronica)).


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2011)

Coloca la conexión GND al esquema con la batería y te dará el mismo resultado que con Vcc


----------



## guerrillerogt (Mar 25, 2011)

Ciertamente funciona en la simulación Fogonazo.

Otra duda cuando arme el circuito físicamente solamente es necesaria la batería, o debo conectar otra tierra.(Pregunta elemental no?).


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2011)

guerrillerogt dijo:


> Ciertamente funciona en la simulación Fogonazo.
> 
> Otra duda cuando arme el circuito físicamente solamente es necesaria la batería, o debo conectar otra tierra.(Pregunta elemental no?).



En el esquema real lo armas (La parte de lógica CMOS) tal como esta en tu simulación, con solo una GND y Vcc (+ Batería) general a todos los IC CMOS.

En algunos casos se puede necesitar independizar los circuitos de tierra digital de la tierra analógica o de potencia.


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 26, 2011)

guerrillerogt dijo:


> Saludos.
> 
> Recientemente estaba intentando simular un circuito en Multisim, utilizando algunos circuitos CMOS(Ej. 4069 inverter).
> 
> ...


Cda vez me gustan menos los simuladores


----------



## Carlos Rubio (Ene 16, 2012)

hola gente saben si al utilizar el HEF4081BP (cuadruple and Cmos) necesito ponerles pull down a las entradas de las and que no utilizo?? porque uso solamente dos de las cuatro and y me calienta mucho el integrado! saludos.


----------

